# Hertz 2W.XL Passive Crossovers



## Oeser93 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hertz 2W.XL Passive Crossovers from Hertz HSK 165 XL Hi-Energy Component Set Brand new never used due to using Alpine PXA-H800 Digital Signal Processor in an active setup. 

Crossover Type - LO/HI-pass Crossover Cut Off - 2.5 kHz @ 12/12 db Oct. 
(Purchased from authorized licensed Hertz Audio dealer) 


2W.XL Crossover provides configuration flexibility so you can intuitively adjust the filter according to the installation typology and personal taste. 

Message me for eBay link please!


----------

